# How to open FreeBSD Console in windows 10



## Unsomniaque (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD to learn Unix. For space and money issues, I installed on an old and small portable machine (eeepc asus). When I'm traveling the weekend is perfect but I do not have the place to keep it on my workspace at home.

I want to be able to use the keyboard and the screen of my main machine under Windows 10 to use the FreeBSD console as if I were on the eeePC. That way I could put the eeepc on the floor under my desk.

I specify that the double boot is not a solution for me because I have to stay under Windows to meet the demands of my job at any time of the week.

Can someone point me to a solution?

I tried to search but I'm a beginner and I do not speak English, it's hard to search the site when you have to go through each page in the google translator.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2019)

Unsomniaque said:


> Can someone point me to a solution?


PuTTY and sshd(8).


----------

